# What to do in NYC



## VentureForth (Jun 13, 2018)

My 12 year old son and I will be in NYC staying in eastern Midtown later this month. We'll have 3 nights - arriving by air and taking a sleeper back to Savannah.

We've got a pretty tight itinerary but things like the hop on hop off bus and water taxi end ridiculously early around 5/6 PM.

IF we wanted to just ride the rails on a $2.75 fare, in the evening, on a weekend, which subway ride would you take out of the city to see the sights & lights?

Which would you totally avoid for fear of safety?


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jun 13, 2018)

Something that you didn't me thin and also would take up a full afternoon. But I found it fun, and scenic. Take the New Jersey Transit/Metro North commuter train to Port Jervis. It's a beautiful line and includes the Moodna Viaduct which is the longest and tallest east of the Mississippi River. And I want to say round trip is only 30 dollars. So not bad. And the city of Port Jervis had plenty to keep me entertained on the layover.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 13, 2018)

The Roosevelt Island aerial tramway has wonderful views and costs the same as a subway ride. You can take the tram round-trip (you have to get off, pay again, and get back on), or you can walk to the F line subway stop on the island.

Several subway lines cross the East River on the Manhattan Bridge, which also has some good views. I remember once I took the train across the bridge and immediately turned around and came back - and several other people on the same train were doing exactly the same thing.

I don't know much about longer trips of interest. The 7 train in Queens is mostly (maybe entirely?) above ground, but I didn't think the views were very interesting.

For non-train fun, the Museum of the Moving Image is open until 8:00 PM on Fridays and has free admission after 4:00. Their interactive exhibits (make your own stop-motion animation, make your own flip book, etc.) are a lot of fun for all ages.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 13, 2018)

The Roosevelt Island Tram is fantastic - not only does it cost the same as a subway ride, but you only need a MetroCard to ride (no special card or ticket). The New York Transit Museum is also amazing - it has dozens of subway cars and has plenty of exhibits explaining and depicting the history of the NYC Subway. I also strongly recommend the High Line park, which is free and goes through a wonderful area.

As to the ideal subway line to enjoy the city, I would take the F to Coney Island. You can enjoy the boardwalk, as well as the original Nathan's Hot Dog Stand, and if you have time, there's the amusement park itself. There's also an the the aquarium to enjoy. Hope this helps!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 13, 2018)

Don't forget the Free Staten Island Ferry!


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 13, 2018)

Bob Dylan said:


> Don't forget the Free Staten Island Ferry!


Right. You can not miss the SIF. It's the largest ferry in the world, and offers hot chocolate chip cookies (they are actually delicious), and a wonderful view of the city (including the Statue of Liberty) pretty much the whole way.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 14, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> The Roosevelt Island Tram is fantastic - not only does it cost the same as a subway ride, but you only need a MetroCard to ride (no special card or ticket). The New York Transit Museum is also amazing - it has dozens of subway cars and has plenty of exhibits explaining and depicting the history of the NYC Subway. I also strongly recommend the High Line park, which is free and goes through a wonderful area.
> 
> As to the ideal subway line to enjoy the city, I would take the F to Coney Island. You can enjoy the boardwalk, as well as the original Nathan's Hot Dog Stand, and if you have time, there's the amusement park itself. There's also an the the aquarium to enjoy. Hope this helps!


F Line sounds good. Definitely planning on the tramway as it will be close to my hotel. As much as I'd love to ride the SIF, I have one of those sightseeing passes that already offers a couple of round-the-tip cruises, so I'm good there. Will probably check out Brooklyn Tabernacle on Sunday, and that's close to the transportation museum. It's website is blocked here at work. Anyone know their hours and admission on Sunday?


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 14, 2018)

I will say that I don't really recommend the hop-on hop-off busses for actually seeing NYC. They are at least $30 per person, so I think just walking around and taking mass transit whenever you need to go longer distances, is in my opinion, the better option. NYC is great for pedestrians, and often not so great for vehicles (especially a huge double-decker bus), so it's very likely that you'll be able to cover the same distance walking, but have more flexibility and at less expense. Just my opinion.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 14, 2018)

I don't disagree, but the activities we are interested in were covered by the tourist trap packages, so the HOHOs are a nicely available.

We're fat lazy office dwellers, and though we're trying to condition ourselves to a few days of walking, I'm sure we'll appreciate the busses (which, stop between 5/6. How stupid for the "city that never sleeps").

All good information. I hope we get our full value. I wish MTA offered a daily or three day pass. Don't know I'll get 12 rides in 3 days to pay for the 7-day.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 14, 2018)

I'm also bummed to see that the vintage subways will be running THIS weekend - a week before I'm going to be there!


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 14, 2018)

VentureForth said:


> I'm also bummed to see that the vintage subways will be running THIS weekend - a week before I'm going to be there!


Just heard about that - courtesy of another student who's taking it to Brighton Beach this weekend. I can't make it, which is a shame since they'll be running the rare R40 slants, my favorite car:






Fortunately, nostalgia rides aren't that rare, so if you're ever in the city again, you might be able to catch one.


----------



## trainman74 (Jun 14, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Fortunately, nostalgia rides aren't that rare, so if you're ever in the city again, you might be able to catch one.


"Nostalgia ain't what it used to be." -- attributed to Yogi Berra


----------



## City of Miami (Jun 14, 2018)

Wow, I remember those F trains. I think they were the 1st a/c cars. Must've been ~‘69.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 14, 2018)

VentureForth said:


> How stupid for the "city that never sleeps"...


I feel like part of anyone's first visit to New York is the realization that most of it sleeps just as much as any other big city.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Jun 14, 2018)

Devil said:


> VentureForth said:
> 
> 
> > How stupid for the "city that never sleeps"...
> ...


New York is certainly more active at night than other big cities, although that is probably just due to its sheer size. Many subway lines are open 24 hours, whereas Chicago is unusual in that even 2 lines remain open through the night. Also, when I rode #66 in March I walked back and forth to the Empire State Building during the stop at Penn Station around 2 AM, and there was still a significant number of cars and pedestrians. Meanwhile, a couple of years back I walked around the western edge of the Loop in Chicago around the same time of day before catching the last Orange Line train of the night for an early morning flight, and there was virtually nobody on the streets. While I have less experience with other cities, Chicago is clearly the American city with the most urban characteristics besides New York.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 15, 2018)

New York doesn't compare itself to Chicago. It compares itself to London, Paris, Tokyo, etc. Which to be fair are three more cities that _also_ sleep. If I had to pick a city that did the least amount of sleeping I'd probably choose Las Vegas or Manila over New York, but that's not exactly a ringing endorsement.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Jun 15, 2018)

Devil's Advocate said:


> New York doesn't compare itself to Chicago. It compares itself to London, Paris, Tokyo, etc. Which to be fair are three more cities that _also_ sleep. If I had to pick a city that did the least amount of sleeping I'd probably choose Las Vegas or Manila over New York, but that's not exactly a ringing endorsement.


In terms of world cities, I agree with you. However, many if not most Americans who are visiting New York for the first time have not visited comparable cities in other countries.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 15, 2018)

I don't mind a city sleeping. I figured that out last time I was there - not much to do between 3 and 6 AM. But my beef is when these tourist buses stop at 5 or 6 PM with nearly 3 more daylight hours to go. That's just crazy, in my humble opinion.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 15, 2018)

brianpmcdonnell17 said:


> Many subway lines are open 24 hours, whereas Chicago is unusual in that even 2 lines remain open through the night.


Not counting temporary service disruptions, almost every subway line runs 24/7. I'm pretty sure the C and B are the only trains that don't operate at night, and all stations in the system are open 24/7. My point is that mass transit is almost always an option in NYC, regardless of the time.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 15, 2018)

Agree with Chris, Vegas and Manila Never Close!

I've been in Queens @3am and it was like being on the Moon! LOL


----------



## jis (Jun 15, 2018)

I suspect one of New York's claim to 24 hour claim is the Subway system. Until recently it was pretty much the only system that ran 24 hours.

Now of course, London has joined the ranks (though not yet and possibly not ever on all lines) and several other cities are preparing to jump in. As far as surface Suburban Lines go though, there already were several cities that pretty much ran round the clock if you consider 20-30 min headway as running.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 15, 2018)

jis said:


> I suspect one of New York's claim to 24 hour claim is the Subway system. Until recently it was pretty much the only system that ran 24 hours.


I assumed it was based on the clubs and drug culture from the sixties and seventies. Humans can't normally keep going all day _and_ all night long unless they're on something stronger than a conventional OTC stimulant. In many major cities the transit curfew is when most/all of the maintenance is completed. Not sure how New York gets around it but I guess they just wait until something important fails before shutting down the interchange/station/bridge/tunnel to fix or replace the failed component(s).


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 15, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> brianpmcdonnell17 said:
> 
> 
> > Many subway lines are open 24 hours, whereas Chicago is unusual in that even 2 lines remain open through the night.
> ...


But it is SAFE 24/7?


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 15, 2018)

Devil's Advocate said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect one of New York's claim to 24 hour claim is the Subway system. Until recently it was pretty much the only system that ran 24 hours.
> ...


I really think that it's just that New York City is massive both in population and area, yet not very conducive to automobiles, so mass transit is desperately needed, pretty much round the clock. Of course it's not nearly as busy late at night, but I've been on trains at 11:00 PM or later and all the seats were filled up. As to how they maintain the infrastructure if the trains run 24/7, there's the occasional service disruption at night or on weekends, during which they do their repairs and construction.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 15, 2018)

VentureForth said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > brianpmcdonnell17 said:
> ...


I would say that a grown man traveling on a subway train at night is completely safe. It definitely isn't any less safe than being out on the street late at night, especially since every station and train car is lighted, and that regardless of the time, there are pretty much always multiple people riding in each one. My point is, I would not consider the subway to be at the limiting factor when it comes to safety late at night.


----------



## jis (Jun 15, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> I really think that it's just that New York City is massive both in population and area, yet not very conducive to automobiles, so mass transit is desperately needed, pretty much round the clock. Of course it's not nearly as busy late at night, but I've been on trains at 11:00 PM or later and all the seats were filled up. As to how they maintain the infrastructure if the trains run 24/7, there's the occasional service disruption at night or on weekends, during which they do their repairs and construction.


As has been becoming more and more evident, actually they maintain it considerably poorly compared to systems in other cities, and upgrades take considerably more time and money too.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 15, 2018)

jis said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > I really think that it's just that New York City is massive both in population and area, yet not very conducive to automobiles, so mass transit is desperately needed, pretty much round the clock. Of course it's not nearly as busy late at night, but I've been on trains at 11:00 PM or later and all the seats were filled up. As to how they maintain the infrastructure if the trains run 24/7, there's the occasional service disruption at night or on weekends, during which they do their repairs and construction.
> ...


I do agree to a certain extent. There is apparently something to be said for just shutting down a line or segment altogether to get all the construction and maintenance done, and then continue service once again. The current system of doing repairs at night or on weekends, over the course of weeks or even months, hasn't been working great. The question is, is it better to inconvenience a bunch of people for months on end, or to screw with a ton of people for a few days. I feel like the latter is better in the long run.


----------



## duckmark (Jun 19, 2018)

All subways are safe day and night. It’s not like it was 30-40 years ago. Take one of the subways to Brooklyn after dark and walk back across the Brooklyn Bridge. Very cool. There’s a new Midtown attraction called Gulliver’s Gate that might appeal to your son. I really enjoyed it. Could take Path train to Hoboken and ferry back to Chelsea. Also consider Classic Cruise Line trips around Manhattan. Goldstar has discount tickets.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 19, 2018)

I would definitely recommend the NY Waterway ferries if you get the chance. They're very inexpensive, pretty efficient, and offer you a great view of the NYC skyline. There are plenty of routes, but I most recommend you take the East River Ferry from midtown to Pier 1 (near the southern tip of Manhattan). There's a large open area up top, which will let you enjoy the sun and get some great pictures of Brooklyn and Manhattan. Here's their website.


----------



## NorthShore (Jun 20, 2018)

brianpmcdonnell17 said:


> Devil said:
> 
> 
> > VentureForth said:
> ...


You were hanging in the wrong area if expecting nightlife. It isn't hard to find very active streets late with 2:00, 4:00, and weekend 5:00 liquor licenses abounding.

Though, there are those who recall Chicago partying hard every night till dawn more than now in decades past.

Still, a lot of the most interesting stuff in town doesn't really get going until at least 11 or after Midnight.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 20, 2018)

NorthShore said:


> Still, a lot of the most interesting stuff in town doesn't really get going until at least 11 or after Midnight.


My Savannah is much like that. With a bar closing time of 3 AM, we have quite the party reputation. Bar tenders are going home while breakfast cooks are going in.


----------



## Manny T (Jun 20, 2018)

Devil's Advocate said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect one of New York's claim to 24 hour claim is the Subway system. Until recently it was pretty much the only system that ran 24 hours.
> ...


New York is "_The City_ That Never Sleeps." The people--they sleep.

Mass transit is 24/7, but so are many stores, esp. coffee shops and local convenience stores. Families are known to keep their stores open 24/7, explaining "We pay rent 24/7." Also bars and clubs are generally open till 4 AM, sometimes 5 on weekends. I've been to many "big" cities where bars close at 1 or 2 AM.

Another factor is getting ready for "normal" working hours. The number of people who work overnight--to clean up, collect refuse, or sell fresh fish to restaurants (business hours at the Fulton Fish Market are 1 AM-7 AM daily)--is huge. (Which is one of the reasons for round the clock public transportation.)

Safety? Depends entirely on time of day and location, whether above ground or below. That said, things are much better than they were decades ago.


----------



## NorthShore (Jun 21, 2018)

There are famous "breakfast club" recordings from the jazz era of New York. Generally, that was in reference to an early evening performance, which was breakfast time for musicians who had stayed up performing all night.

In Chicago, you see cleaning ladies from the downtown offices going home at 1 A.M. and flight attendants and other airport workers riding the L at 3 or 4. It's interesting to watch the 24 hour bus on a nearby street carrying heavy loads in one direction till about 2 and be standing room only in the other direction after 3.

Red Line is party shuttle central every Thursday-Saturday night.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 21, 2018)

Well, sure, there is always infrastructure that is going on at all hours. As I drive Uber & Lyft, some of the most interesting stuff happens between 3 and 6 AM.

But like momma used to say, "Nothing good happens East of midnight!"


----------



## trainman74 (Jun 21, 2018)

Manny T said:


> Also bars and clubs are generally open till 4 AM, sometimes 5 on weekends. I've been to many "big" cities where bars close at 1 or 2 AM.


Bar closing times have more to do with state/city alcohol laws than anything else, so it's not necessarily the _best_ barometer of city awesomeness. (That said, I do have very fond memories of the time I was out with some friends in New York until the bars closed, and then we went to a diner for breakfast. I was still in my 20s then, though!)


----------



## crescent2 (Jun 21, 2018)

Manny T said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > jis said:
> ...


Which locations are safe, at least until about dark-thirty? (Reasonably safe for three "mature" ladies?) Thanks!

On another, related note:



brianpmcdonnell17 said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > New York doesn't compare itself to Chicago. It compares itself to London, Paris, Tokyo, etc. Which to be fair are three more cities that _also_ sleep. If I had to pick a city that did the least amount of sleeping I'd probably choose Las Vegas or Manila over New York, but that's not exactly a ringing endorsement.
> ...


I'm in the definite minority on this. I've visited several major US cities coast to coast, Hawaii, Puerto Rico, Mexico, England, Wales, France, Germany, Austria, Switzerland, and Italy, and have trips planned to the Holy Land and to Maine. But I've never been near NYC, not even for a connecting flight! (Closest was probably on the CL on a trip from DC to Chicago--not close.) This is just plain un-American, so I need to get to NYC before I kick the bucket, LOL.

Therefore, advice on safe locations is much appreciated!

Thanks for the informative thread, OP, and enjoy your trip.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 21, 2018)

I feel like any illuminated and well travelled street or area in NYC is going to be safe pretty much all the time. And I really feel like the subways are always safe, since there are lights in all the stations and train cars, and there are pretty much always people there. My point is, I guarantee you'll be fine if you use any common sense.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Jun 25, 2018)

The Loop in Chicago used to be more 24/7 but after the mid 60's quieted down at night (less retail and bar/restaurant activity, as well as less light manufacturing, such as the Garment District, which closed for the Sears Tower construction). Generally American cities and towns appear quiet to people from some countries - I remember a classmate from the UK in college being shocked at how desolate our college town was at night, even around the bar district.


----------



## MARC Rider (Jun 27, 2018)

Anyone ever been to Coney Island? According to Wikipedia, the subway stop is the largest elevated metro stop in North America. They have a boardwalk, a beach, and a few of the amusement park rides escaped the depredations of Robert Moses, Fred Trump, and Rudy Giuliani.

You can also get a Nathan's hot dog at the original stand.


----------



## MARC Rider (Jun 27, 2018)

Another possibility I'm considering for my day trip is to ride the A train to Rockaway and return on the NYC Ferry back to Manhattan. Runs hourly, fare is the same as the subway, and you actually ride offshore for a while.


----------



## me_little_me (Jun 27, 2018)

MARC Rider said:


> Anyone ever been to Coney Island? According to Wikipedia, the subway stop is the largest elevated metro stop in North America. They have a boardwalk, a beach, and a few of the amusement park rides escaped the depredations of Robert Moses, Fred Trump, and Rudy Giuliani.
> 
> You can also get a Nathan's hot dog at the original stand.


Some of us were born and raised in NYC area.

My wife and I went back a few years ago. Area of the subway station smelled and looked dirty. Police had a place on a level above the tracks so they could look down (for trouble?) but I didn't feel unsafe. Coney Island is not the cool place it used to be but is well worth visiting. We did stop at the original Nathans and, once more, I had a hot dog. My wife didn't like them as they have a skin you have to bite through. I love 'em.

I still remember the Red Bats. They were in a cage. You climbed some stairs to look in and you saw them - two small baseball bats painted red. When I saw them in the '60s, the paint was peeling. There was no charge to see them. Just one of the quirky Coney Island things. I couldn't find them when I visited with my wife.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 28, 2018)

MARC Rider said:


> Anyone ever been to Coney Island? According to Wikipedia, the subway stop is the largest elevated metro stop in North America. They have a boardwalk, a beach, and a few of the amusement park rides escaped the depredations of Robert Moses, Fred Trump, and Rudy Giuliani.
> 
> You can also get a Nathan's hot dog at the original stand.


I've been there many times. It's a great area and a small yet fantastic amusement park. As I mentioned earlier:




cpotisch said:


> As to the ideal subway line to enjoy the city, I would take the F to Coney Island. You can enjoy the boardwalk, as well as the original Nathan's Hot Dog Stand, and if you have time, there's the amusement park itself. There's also an the the aquarium to enjoy. Hope this helps!


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 28, 2018)

me_little_me said:


> MARC Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone ever been to Coney Island? According to Wikipedia, the subway stop is the largest elevated metro stop in North America. They have a boardwalk, a beach, and a few of the amusement park rides escaped the depredations of Robert Moses, Fred Trump, and Rudy Giuliani.
> ...


Yeah, the station isn't particularly clean, but in my experience it's nothing particularly unpleasant. It's definitely a quirky area, and some parts aren't particularly nice, but I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Maglev (Jun 28, 2018)

Is this a vintage photograph? I notice there's a lot of trash around. Is NYC cleaner than this now?



cpotisch said:


> VentureForth said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also bummed to see that the vintage subways will be running THIS weekend - a week before I'm going to be there!
> ...


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 28, 2018)

Maglev said:


> Is this a vintage photograph? I notice there's a lot of trash around. Is NYC cleaner than this now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is from almost 50 years ago. The subway is definitely a lot cleaner now.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 28, 2018)

Well, only got a couple really short rides in. Longest ride was about 20 minutes on the 4 into Brooklyn. Son didn't really care for the crowds. Threatened to take him to Tokyo! lol

Had a good time. Only saw one station performer, no rats, plenty of trash, definitely saw rails through the grates while walking on the sidewalks at street level.

No Churros for sale. Was very sad to not see that.

We had a blast. Ran out of time WAY too soon! Wonderful Silver Meteor trip home, and enjoyed what could be the last time I enjoy a good crab cake on steak dinner.


----------

